# so what mods does your A3/S3 have?



## nianmuzik (Oct 24, 2001)

Ever since I sold my MkIV GTI in Miami, FL well I got hooked up with the modding thing... and now that I'm in Ecuador i'm already modding my bone-stock A3...








I already got the HID conversion kit in and it's really nice. Soon to go are spacers and bigger wheels. I might do suspension later just because we have lots of bad roads and i'm going to scrape if I lower it too much... 
So I want to have a few ideas with how you have modded your A3/S3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

